# Gladiator Cabinets



## DKSDoftheMN (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone using the Gladiator line of cabinets in their garage? If so how is the quality, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Strouty (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a bunch, but they did not come from lowes.  If you get them buy them from sears and make sure they are the welded ones, if you have to bolt them together, they suck.  I wish I could get more, they are tuff and look good too.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

I have Gladiator cabinets from one of the first batches Whirlpool ever made.  Even have a discontinued Modular Refrigerator that fits beneath the workbench.  Mine have rolled around to countless trade shows years ago and now reside permanently in my garage.  They still work like new and look great.

I agree that the welded cabinets are the way to go.  There is actually three different lines of the Gladiator cabinets. The Premier cabinets are all welded and heavier gauge steel.  The RTA (ready to assemble) found at Lowes, and the Gladiator Cadet series which are licensed to Stack-on.  

I only recommend the Premier for the base rolling cabinets.  The RTA's aren't too bad for wall mounting though.

15% Sale all Gladiator Garageworks until Sept 30, 2010


----------



## njogre (Jun 8, 2012)

I checked out Gladiator, was not very impressed. I then found. http://www.arrowspacemaker.com. I really liked the color and there prices were alot better then Gladiator. This is what i did with my cabinets


----------



## havasu (Jun 8, 2012)

Good looking cabinets!  I also love the fact that I could easily eat off that floor.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2012)

I remember the day when my garage floor was spotless. It lasted about a week after I epoxied them.


----------



## Gladiator (Sep 1, 2014)

I invested about 4K in the gladiator series, have been very happy.  Funny enough, all my storage is in storage as I await the new house to be built.  The good news is I am going from a 2 door to a 3 door garage, the bad news is, I will have to buy more cabinets...
Don't worry, my wife didn't laugh at that joke either.


----------



## havasu (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome Gladiator! Please take lots of pictures since most of us are pic whores!


----------

